# Pops Brined Belly and Buckboard Bacon



## jcam222 (Dec 23, 2019)

Wanted to get a nice big batch completed for the holidays as presents and for the freezer. Started about 50 lbs. between belly and butt brining on the 30th. Pulled it after 15 days. Dried it and peppered it up with coarse bacon and into the fridge for a couple days to dry out some more. 








Smoked it around 200F up to 225F until 150F and wrapped up tight in saran wrap for a few days before dropping it to be sliced and packed. I do have a slicer and Foodsaver but with all the holiday activities it was easier to just pay the $0.50 / lbs. to have it done. 

Here is the belly bacon, very little loss on this yielded  21 lbs. from a starting point of almost 24 lbs. 







Here is the buckboard. Much more loss on it as usual but nice results. 






One of the boys has to work Christmas day so we are doing immediate family Christmas tomorrow. Ill be cooking up a brunch of buckboard, belly bacon, homemade sage sausage patties and a ton of scrambled eggs , mushrooms and cheese. 

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 23, 2019)

Looking good jcam.  Hope you have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## WisconsinCampChef (Dec 23, 2019)

Man that looks great! Nice work. I am Looking forward to trying pops brine recipe on my next batch. I currently have 13 lbs going using discos recipe. Have you tried them both? How are they different as far as end product?


----------



## dave17a (Dec 23, 2019)

Looks great packaged up for that price. Trust they don't keep a little. What smoker you using? Just cold smoke my bellies.


----------



## illini40 (Dec 23, 2019)

Looks great! I’m hoping to try out Pops brine soon.

For that much belly, how much brine did you have to use?


----------



## Robert H (Dec 23, 2019)

Wow. That looks great.Nice job.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 23, 2019)

dave17a said:


> Looks great packaged up for that price. Trust they don't keep a little. What smoker you using? Just cold smoke my bellies.


Hot smoked in my 270 Cabinet.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 23, 2019)

illini40 said:


> Looks great! I’m hoping to try out Pops brine soon.
> 
> For that much belly, how much brine did you have to use?


I think I made up 4 gallons. I should have wrote that down and noted it. Brined it all in two large stainless steel pots.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 23, 2019)

Looks great J . That meal sounds good to me . Enjoy .


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 23, 2019)

Great job 

 jcam222


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2019)

That sure is a load of bacon!
I guess your set for a while!
Al


----------



## dave17a (Dec 26, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Hot smoked in my 270 Cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard of this smoker. Work Good for you?  Show some pics of inside. What are temp ranges? All aside. Great looking bacon.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 26, 2019)

dave17a said:


> Never heard of this smoker. Work Good for you?  Show some pics of inside. What are temp ranges? All aside. Great looking bacon.


https://270smokers.com/collections/bbq-smokers/products/270-smoker-kc-kansas-city    Great company , 100% built in Virginia. I bought mine used yet the owners contacted me from my email to them and provided personal cell numbers for tips and support. Can’t say enough good about them. It will run from around,225F to 375F. Can go around 12,hours on a basket of charcoal and holds temp steady without a guru.


----------



## Jabiru (Dec 26, 2019)

A great stockpile, some tasty bacon sandwiches there. Nice work!


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 26, 2019)

That's a lot of Hawg Meat. Looking good.


----------

